# Any decent headlamps for $20.00 or less



## blake711 (Feb 9, 2007)

Just what the title says. Are there any decent headlamps for $20.00 or less? Nothing special Im looking for just don't want to drop 80 bucks for a highend head lamp that I don't know if I will use very much.

Thanks,
Blake


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 9, 2007)

Although I haven't got one yet (I have one on the way) I know dealextreme sells some headlamps for $7.25 or so here:

http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.113

If you get one of the 1W models, I would recommend switching out the emitter for a Cree (also $7.25 shipped):

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1302

It will end up costing $14.50 total plus a bit of your time. I plan to do this exact thing myself report back once mine arrives, although DX did mention that in a few days it will be Chinese New Year so any orders after that will probably have a long delay.


----------



## PJ (Feb 9, 2007)

Target stores have the River Rock 2xAAA head light for about $15.00. 
It has 2 levels, is water resistant and uses 2 AAA batteries. I think it has a .5 watt LED in it so it has better throw than some of the 5mm LED lights available. 

Here is a link to Flashlightreviews.com review of this light

River Rock 2 AAA head light


----------



## blake711 (Feb 9, 2007)

I think I saw another thread about the Target light being a Streamlight and that the SL version is whiter. I may check into one of those. I also looked at some of the lights on Deal Extreme. Not a bad price but I am concerned about quality. Also if you mod a 1watt with a cree. How will that effect runtime and brightness?


----------



## lrp (Feb 9, 2007)

For around $32 you could buy one of the best headlamps made, imho, the Princenton Tec EOS!!


----------



## mjb375 (Feb 9, 2007)

I can't remember all the specs, but I have an Energizer head lamp that I bought a Wal-Mart a while back. I think it was around $12.00. It has 3 LED's, 2 white, with a red in center. You can also adjust the angle of the lamp. It lasted through 4 separate 3 month tours in the sandbox. And it out performed various higher priced models I was issued from Petzl. 

However, on that note, I just got the new Petzl e-Lite ($29.95) and love it. Great little light-weight, versatile system. If you don't mind spending a bit more.


----------



## ringzero (Feb 9, 2007)

blake711 said:


> Just what the title says. Are there any decent headlamps for $20.00 or less?



Lightweight, rugged, waterproof, long-running, and bright enough for general utility tasks or walking a trail. This is, IMHO, the best headlamp value available, bar none:

http://www.brightguy.com/products/Streamlight_Enduro_Headlamp_with_Luxeon_LED.php

Eveready and Ray-O-Vac both make serviceable LED headlamps that are 15 bucks or less. If you don't want to order online, they can probably be found locally.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 9, 2007)

> I think I saw another thread about the Target light being a Streamlight and that the SL version is whiter. I may check into one of those. I also looked at some of the lights on Deal Extreme. Not a bad price but I am concerned about quality. Also if you mod a 1watt with a cree. How will that effect runtime and brightness?


A direct swap gives you double the brightness (compared to a Luxeon), with the same runtime. With a regulated light, reducing the drive current you can get the same brightness as before with over double the runtime. Lowering the current with a series resistor will extend runtime also, but not by as much as the resistor wastes some power.


----------



## Vickers (Feb 10, 2007)

I recently bought a really cheap headlamp from DealExtreme, and it is actually pretty cool (other than that god-awful rubber smell that reminds one of WalMart...I'm airing it out, though). Here is the link:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.479

Low, bright, strobe. 

Pretty decent output, about equal to a 2AA MiniMag LED.


----------



## rangemaster (Feb 10, 2007)

I bought a Princeton Tec SOLO headlamp (2 AA, built like a tank) and put the stippled reflector and a PR base 2cell LED in it. Works fantastic. Usable spill with a hotspot that will let you run OR work under the hood of a car. I got the headlamp from CAMPMOR off their HOTDEALS list. Liked the set up so much I got a second one. Total investment-$20.


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Feb 11, 2007)

How about modifying this with a Cree or Seoul?

http://www.kaidomain.com/products/sku82.html

Would be nice if I could still use the hi/low switching.


----------



## jar3ds (Feb 11, 2007)

under $30 there are a lot of options.... under $20..... Rock River .5w ?


----------



## GCBStokes (Feb 11, 2007)

Blake711,



> I think I saw another thread about the Target light being a Streamlight and that the SL version is whiter. I may check into one of those. I also looked at some of the lights on Deal Extreme. Not a bad price but I am concerned about quality. Also if you mod a 1watt with a cree. How will that effect runtime and brightness?


 
I'm not sure if you are the one I replied to in regards to the River Rock 0.5 watt & Streamlight Enduro 0.5 Watt Headlamps a short time ago or not? The River Rock 0.5 watt Headlight is the Streamlight Enduro. It was made for Target and had the Taget River Rock Name on it. However, this is no longer the case. To get the light now, you'll need to get the Streamlight Enduro. It's the very same light but with the Streamlight Brand Name on it. It does have a better 0.5 watt LED now, it's not as blue and the River Rock 0.5 was, although it still has a blue tint. It's very much like the blue tint you get with most 5 mm LED lights. It's really is not that bad, if fact I kind of like it.

Some of the headlights at Deal Extreme look as if they could be ok, but I can't be sure. However, I am sure that the Streamlight Enduro is a very well made light, it's water proof, has great runtime and has Steamlight's Lifetime Warranty. If it breaks or just stops working, they replace it free. I had got a few Enduro Headlights to give out at Christmas to the kids in the family, and for my 8 year old daughter. I even got an extra for myself just to have and to use around the house. It's a darn good and very tuff little light that more then bright enough for many tasks. It lights up a trail very well to about 25 yard of more and is great in the house, back yard, for putting out the trash and for use if power fails. And it will put out good light on high for up to 6 hours before it dips below 50% of it start out brightness on just 2 AAA Alkaline Batteries. 

Even if you get a better light later on, it's a nice little back-up light and nice to have around as an extra light. And at $14.95 at Brightguy.com it's a great value as ringzero stated. I just don't think you can get a better light for under $20.00 plue you get Streamlight's lifetime replacement warranty should it ever fail.


----------



## Sharpdogs (Feb 12, 2007)

mjb375 said:


> I can't remember all the specs, but I have an Energizer head lamp that I bought a Wal-Mart a while back. I think it was around $12.00. It has 3 LED's, 2 white, with a red in center. You can also adjust the angle of the lamp. It lasted through 4 separate 3 month tours in the sandbox. And it out performed various higher priced models I was issued from Petzl.
> 
> However, on that note, I just got the new Petzl e-Lite ($29.95) and love it. Great little light-weight, versatile system. If you don't mind spending a bit more.


 
I think that Target is still selling that Energizer Headlamp for $14 or less. It's a great, economical headlamp. I had mine for a few years. It died this last summer but I think that the cause was my sister in-law fiance. He borrowed for a year and took it surf fishing a number of times. I don't think he took good care of it, especially with the salt water. For the price I still recommend it.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 13, 2007)

Blake711, If you have a Lowes by you, check out the Dorcy super 1 watt luxeon for 19 bucks. I have the EOS and Apex but find myself reaching for the Dorcy 99% of the time. This one is not talked about very much here but it is a very nice headlamp. The two I have are pure white with a great mix of spot and flood for those late night fishing adventures!!! Most of the sub-twenty dollar headlamps will have a very blue tint.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 13, 2007)

_How about modifying this with a Cree or Seoul?_

_http://www.kaidomain.com/products/sku82.html_

_Would be nice if I could still use the hi/low switching._


As a matter of fact, it's a great option for about $20

Deal Extreme "HASTO" is easily upgradeable to a Seoul emitter. The Cree doesn't work well. 

1W, 3W, and Blinking red settings. Very bright!

I tried to put the headlight on my cat's head, but he wouldn't have any of that!

P.S. My flashlights were not responsible for this cat's loss of vision. Honest!


----------



## Raptor# (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice! :rock:

How easy eaxactly is easy? 
Open headlamp, unscrew Luxeon star, unsolder it, throw it away, replace it with seoul led & star, solder em, fix screws again, close headlamp, done -kinda easy?  Or are there a few more steps in between?

Just checking if our definitions of easy match.


----------



## Gnufsh (Feb 13, 2007)

Do you think it could be modded to use an 18650?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 13, 2007)

Raptor# said:


> Nice! :rock:
> 
> How easy eaxactly is easy?
> Open headlamp, unscrew Luxeon star, unsolder it, throw it away, replace it with seoul led & star, solder em, fix screws again, close headlamp, done -kinda easy?  Or are there a few more steps in between?
> ...


 
That's about it! I chose to replace the emitter on the star because Seouls were not available on stars when I did the mod. They didn't use thermal compound on the back of the star, chose to do so for better heat transfer to the metal block.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 13, 2007)

Gnufsh said:


> Do you think it could be modded to use an 18650?


 
It uses a 3AAA holder for power (4.5V). It would have to fit exactly into that space. I have it running on NiMH (3.6V total).


----------



## SoundMix (Feb 13, 2007)

*Petzl Tikka LED Headlamp*19.99 Amazon.com


----------



## mdocod (Feb 13, 2007)

Gnufsh:
if it won't fit an 18650, I can tell it more than likally will fit a 18500 no problem.. just have to find a solution to completing the circuit (if the contact is through the side of the end of the normal 3xAAA carrier)..... if it's on the end then no worries. And shim it up somehow if possible.

3xAAA=~750mah.
1x18500=~1500mah. easy choice.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 13, 2007)

That Hasto looks just like the Dorcy I'm talking about but has the extra leds. If it has the same electronic switch as the Dorcy, I'm getting one!


----------



## Fluffster (Feb 13, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> Although I haven't got one yet (I have one on the way) I know dealextreme sells some headlamps for $7.25 or so here:
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.113
> 
> ...


You...you enablers!  Argh...


----------



## daloosh (Feb 15, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> _How about modifying this with a Cree or Seoul?_
> 
> As a matter of fact, it's a great option for about $20
> 
> Deal Extreme "HASTO" is easily upgradeable to a Seoul emitter. The Cree doesn't work well.


 
Hey Paul,

Why is the Cree not well vs. Seoul? Is it geometry of the star or the reflector? Wait, you replaced the emitter only. Now that one can get a Seoul on a star is it better or worse than Cree?
thanks
daloosh


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 15, 2007)

daloosh said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Why is the Cree not well vs. Seoul? Is it geometry of the star or the reflector? Wait, you replaced the emitter only. Now that one can get a Seoul on a star is it better or worse than Cree?
> thanks
> daloosh


I think is has more to do with the beam angle from the LED, and how that works with the reflector. Cree LEDs don't work as well as the Seoul LEDs in a lot of reflectors designed for Luxeon in particular.


----------



## Tidra (Feb 15, 2007)

if you are lucky and in the US, you can get Princeton Tec EOS for about $22+ shipping cost,... I know I would buy that, but I am not in US,... 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=320079718703&rd=1&rd=1

in this case it was a mistake that they send worldwide,... 

I.


----------



## daloosh (Feb 16, 2007)

2xTrinity said:


> I think is has more to do with the beam angle from the LED, and how that works with the reflector. Cree LEDs don't work as well as the Seoul LEDs in a lot of reflectors designed for Luxeon in particular.


 
Thanks for the info!
daloosh


----------



## IdiotsAbound (Feb 18, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> As a matter of fact, it's a great option for about $20
> 
> Deal Extreme "HASTO" is easily upgradeable to a Seoul emitter. The Cree doesn't work well.
> 
> 1W, 3W, and Blinking red settings. Very bright!


 
That's great. I'm gonna order a couple of those headlights and a couple of Seouls on stars once DX gets them in stock again. 

Any idea on the runtimes with the 3-AAAs? Any ideas to make for better runtimes?

If runtimes are good, they would be perfect for canoeing/camping in the dark up in the northern lakes this summer for me and my canoe buddy. The red leds would be perfect for saving night vision in camp, especially if the blinking mode could be changed to non-blinking.


----------



## ILL-Luminated (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you 2XTrinity and EngrPaul for sharing your experiences in moding these lights.






I ordered two KELUTT LED Headlamp 1W LED's the other day.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1290

And just ordered two of the ZPOWER Seoul Semiconductors Z-Power LED Emitter (T-bin) http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1342

Though the emitters won't ship until March, I look forward to getting this stuff together for my first attempt at moding.



for sharing how easy it is to ugrade these headlamps!


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, I didn't have any Seoul Emitters onhand, so I upgraded mine to Cree. It's still quite useful. It has the characteristic "halo" around the hotspot (a result of the aluminum ring of the Cree LED) and the reflector is slightly out of focus (more floody), but that's actually better as the hotspot would be too bright for up close work if it came to a pinpoint focus.


----------



## ILL-Luminated (Feb 19, 2007)

2XT,

I was thinking of ordering a Cree and a Seoul for comparison, you make an excellent point regarding the flood in working up close. I hope the industry will work on resolving adjustable focal lengths. They keep making strides in lumen output and power consumption, and they've nailed digital controls. They need to close the loop and master what simple incandesent lights have done on every level of flashlight size for decades, even for $20.00 or less headlamps!


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 19, 2007)

ILL-Luminated said:


> 2XT,
> 
> I was thinking of ordering a Cree and a Seoul for comparison, you make an excellent point regarding the flood in working up close. I hope the industry will work on resolving adjustable focal lengths. They keep making strides in lumen output and power consumption, and they've nailed digital controls. They need to close the loop and master what simple incandesent lights have done on every level of flashlight size for decades, even for $20.00 or less headlamps!


Agreed. For a headlamp with LEDs, I think they could do a pretty elegant solution using optics. A compound optic such as a "snap on" optic on the LED to collimate the light, followed by a secondary optic that can move forward and backward to adjust the focus could give you nice adjustable focus without "donut holes" like you'd see with a mag, and you could fit the whole thing in a fairly small package.

Once they get focus on adjustable focal length finished, I'd like to see them improve color rendering, especially red. The "green tinted" WH-bin Crees are actually the best I've seen for color rendering even though they don't look as good on a white wall. If they went to a two-phosphor combination, they could get stronger red output, and they could make LEDs an almost perfect reproduction of true sunlight spectrum.


----------



## luminari (Feb 19, 2007)

Hahah, I just bought two Hasto headlamps... man my paypal is getting a workout!

Thanks for the detailed mod writeups (again!), EngrPaul.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 19, 2007)

I sold it already, so I can't measure the current to estimate a runtime 

However, it's rated at 3 watt high, 1 watt low. Three fresh AAA Alkaline batteries have about 5.6 W*h of power. Therefore, I would estimate runtime at just less than two hours on high, five or more hours on low. Maybe about 2/3 this if you use NiMH, and a little more if you use Energizer e2 lithium.


----------



## luminari (Feb 19, 2007)

Uh, actually make that three Hasto headlamps.  I like how there's a metal block for some added heat sinking after one adds thermal compound and P4 for good measure.


----------



## luminari (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll also be sure to give it a try with an 18650 when they arrive.

Hey EngrPaul, would you estimate (from memory) that it's really putting out 3 watts to the LED? I wonder if it's direct drive when on high?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 19, 2007)

It was very bright stock... I didn't get into it's bits & pieces to tell if it's direct drive or not.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm... just pulled out the battery pack from my Hasto and I can see the back of a printed circuit board -- there's a few capacitors, inductors, diodes and resistors -- I konw some of that is just to make it blink -- hard to say though whether it's direct drive from looking at it (I don't feel like taking the entire thing apart at the moment), and current is tricky to measure as the battery holder has two "prongs" -- you can't measure current at the tailcap.


----------



## cy (Feb 20, 2007)

really surprised an Argo HP has not been mentioned. 
it's $30 or slightly over budget. still pretty reasonable. 

takes 2x CR123, but single 17670 li-ion drops right in. 18650 can be done but tight. 

comes with side emitter luxeon star. easily upgraded with Sbin one watt star. suspect it'd work great with seoul P4 or cree star too.


----------



## blake711 (Feb 20, 2007)

Cy thanks for that recomendation o fthe Argo HP. I already have a streamlight enduro on the way but I like that the one you recomended used 123 cells as I like to not have ot stock 5 diffrent cells for diffrent lights.


----------



## cy (Feb 20, 2007)

here's the link to Argo HP mod page

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=134811


----------



## ultrajr (Feb 20, 2007)

I just picked up a Streamlight Enduro (an updated version of the River Rock 2AAA from what I understand, with a whiter LED) this weekend to do some work in our attic. Its my first headlamp and I am very impressed with it. Lightweight and much brighter than I expcted. 
I found an online store, Fox International, selling them for $10.95 plus shipping.
http://www.fox-intl.com/item.asp?id=340

Hey, my first post.


----------



## blake711 (Feb 20, 2007)

ultrajr thats a steal. Best deal I found was 16.13 plus shipping. You can paypal me the difference since you didn't make that post sooner to save me some more money


----------



## daloosh (Apr 7, 2007)

I finally got around to the Hasto mod. I ordered two Hasto's from dealextreme and one was a sucky green tint. So, out it came and in went a Seoul. Pretty simple mod, added some thermal compound under the star, and it works great. Pretty bright, two levels, just a bit warmer less blue than my other Hasto, which I'll keep stock. Thanks all again for the tips!

daloosh


----------



## TorchBoy (Apr 14, 2007)

EngrPaul said:


> Three fresh AAA Alkaline batteries have about 5.6 W*h of power. Therefore, I would estimate runtime at just less than two hours on high, five or more hours on low. Maybe about 2/3 this if you use NiMH, and a little more if you use Energizer e2 lithium.


Where did you get that figure? The Energizer AAA datasheet shows at 500mW it lasts about an hour to 0.9V (and slightly over an hour to 0.8V). That's half a Wh per AAA cell, or 1.5Wh for three. At a low power discharge it managed about 700 minutes to 0.9V, which is about 1.17Wh or 3.5Wh for three cells. Not too bad. (FWIW this difference in capacity is the Peukert effect.)

Energizer's 500mW figure was easily surpassed in Silverfox's NiMH shootout by 1000mAh Titanium AAA cells. He tested at constant current rather than constant power but his lowest rate, 0.5A, is still above 0.5W down to 1.0V.

My conclusion is that NiMH will probably last longer than alkaline at or above ~350mA or ~1W.

:tinfoil:


----------



## Corona (Apr 23, 2007)

Coast Cutlery makes a neat little single AAA headlight for under $20. It has blue marker LEDs on the rear battery box. Uses a single Nichia 5mm white. 

I have a few other LED headlights including the popular Energizer 3x AAA and a Tikka XP. This one is nice for cases where I don't need the XP's insane brightness and throw, such as for close-up work, fishing, reading etc. 

Not a bad little tubular reflector, really catches the scatter from the LED and does throw a not-bad and fairly clean circular beam.

Mine's black but there's a camo version for a few bucks more, and the rear LEDs are, I believe, red, not blue. Like the deer can tell the difference - LMAO


----------



## greenLED (Apr 23, 2007)

lrp said:


> For around $32 you could buy one of the best headlamps made, imho, the Princenton Tec EOS!!


That's worth repeating. If you buy a $20 headlamp, you'll eventually end up wishing you had something a little better, and then you'd be out $50, if not more. I love the Eos so much, I now have 2 of them.


----------



## daloosh (Apr 23, 2007)

I finally got around to doing the Hasto mod. One of my two Hastos was a pukey green, so I put a Seoul into it, and it's noticeably brighter and less green, nice!
daloosh


----------



## frasera (Jan 24, 2009)

any deal extreme updated suggestions for 2009 since this is a 2007 thread?


----------



## balou (Jan 28, 2009)

There hasn't been much change in DX's headlamp section.
Avoid 5mm showerhead headlamps.
The "1 watt headlamp" is still one of the cheapest non-5mm headlamp. 
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12924 is new... looks like a Princeton Tec EOS clone 
Modding in a Cree Q5 is still a good idea. You could also mod in a R2, but meh... minimal difference, Vf variation seems way more important.

I wonder if I should buy a DX headlamp or a an EOS...


----------



## chumley (Feb 2, 2009)

I was in Target last night and noticed that the River Rock 6V headlamp price was dropped to $14.99. I don't really need one, but it comes with 2 Duracell batteries that retail for almost that price. It's like buying 2 batteries and get the headlamp for free.


----------



## NonSenCe (Feb 2, 2009)

Alpkit Gamma. check it out. http://www.alpkit.com/gamma/

Been waiting for them to come back to stock so i could get one (or two). but it seems the wait is for forever! 

dont know if i can restrain myself from buying some other headlamp that long! hahah

suprised that dealextreme havent made a cheap copy of zebralight headlamps. normally they make a copy of good product fast. maybe its just that zebra is chinese already so they dont want to mess with chinese products only foreign?


----------



## darklord (Feb 2, 2009)

The Alpkit Gamma is pretty amazing for it's price (here in the UK, anyway!) - love the red LED in the back battery case for running/being seen. And the whole thing is so light and well balanced, hardly know you're wearing it. Pretty amazing selection of light outputs, too, although maybe the quality/shape/tint etc. of light is surpassed by some of the big name lamps. But then they're 3x expensive!

But if you can get it in the states, you'll be pleasantly surprised!

ps. I think the Remington AA available in the states is similar in design only bigger??


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 2, 2009)

darklord said:


> The Alpkit Gamma [...] ps. I think the Remington AA available in the states is similar in design only bigger??



Looks like it uses the same battery pack as the Rayovac / River Rock 3AA K2. The forehead plate looks similar, but not the same. The Remington / Rayovac 4AA has a similar battery pack, but it holds four cells obviously.


----------



## Mitica (Feb 3, 2009)

I have this one: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.12275
Pretty nice and bright


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Feb 4, 2009)

I just got the 6 volt 123A River Rock 136 lumen Cree XR-E headlight at Target for $15. If you can find one marked down to $15, it's probably the best bang for the buck you can get. Mine was from Poway, CA. Your mileage may vary. Targets don't always discount products at the same time.


----------



## likeguymontag (Feb 4, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> I just got the 6 volt 123A River Rock 136 lumen Cree XR-E headlight at Target for $15. If you can find one marked down to $15, it's probably the best bang for the buck you can get. Mine was from Poway, CA. Your mileage may vary. Targets don't always discount products at the same time.



How's the heat management on this one? Is there any heat path to the outside? I'm wondering whether this would be an interesting lamp to mod with a constant current driver and rear battery pack.


----------



## tnforever (Mar 2, 2009)

Bringing this back from the dead, any decent performing lights for <30 and OTC?

I hear energizer has a headlamp that is decent... plan on getting one for biking so I can see when I turn my head


----------



## nzbazza (Mar 2, 2009)

tnforever said:


> Bringing this back from the dead, any decent performing lights for <30 and OTC?
> 
> I hear energizer has a headlamp that is decent... plan on getting one for biking so I can see when I turn my head



Princeton Tec Eos - 50lm version with Rebel LED $32 online


----------



## bogeymachine (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought the River Rock Cree on sale for $14.99 and took it back.

It put out a lot of light but ran too hot for extended use. RCR123 exacerbate the heat.

I ordered this:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20763

I'll let you guys know how it pans out...


----------



## The 8th Man (Mar 3, 2009)

blake711 said:


> Just what the title says. Are there any decent headlamps for $20.00 or less? Nothing special Im looking for just don't want to drop 80 bucks for a highend head lamp that I don't know if I will use very much.
> 
> Thanks,
> Blake



You know it really depends on what you want it for, I got the River Rock 0.5W LED Headlamp with high and low that I keep in my work bag, and it's great for inside stuff. As for outside I use a number of my large collection of headlights from the Princeton Tec EOS to the Home depot Husky High def and they all have their good points, most of the ones I find myself using were all under or close to 20.00 so I guess the answer is not are their any but which one do you want.


----------



## carrot (Mar 4, 2009)

If you can get over the use of CR2032 (not that bad really, they are very common) then the Petzl E+Lite is a fantastic headlamp -- at only $25


----------



## NonSenCe (Mar 24, 2009)

just chose to bump this, instead of doing separate thread..

for those interested:

Alpkit Gamma is back in stock.

just ordered one for myself. 

only problem is that currently its just under 30dollars shipped (atleast to me on other side of europe)

i guess it will be worth it. 


ok now i have gamma and zebra h501 coming. i should be set with headlamps.


----------

